# Burlington, NJ older dog, kill shelter



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13618636


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Older gsd also in Burlington shelter kill shelter*

What a sweet face and certainly looks younger than seven.










PETNOTE: Meet Rex the German Shepherd. His owner couldn't afford to keep him any longer and now he is looking for a loving home. His former owner wrote that he is good with children and is housebroken and leash trained. He is 7 years old and weighs 65 pounds. Please come say hello to Rex today! surr4/20mr



Please give this pet a second chance. Visit the shelter and fill out an application today. If calling the shelter about this dog, please refer to the identification number of the animal when calling. Thanks!

D-26914 Rex is house trained and spayed/neutered.
My Contact Info

* Burlington County Animal Shelter
* Mount Holly, NJ
* 609-265-5073


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Older gsd also in Burlington shelter kill shelter*

i can also go check him out as well..but email me at [email protected] can;t always get on the board my password NEVER works...this boy was on craigs list for free...poor boy how can they??


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awwww.... what a sad, sad face! He looks a heck of a lot younger than seven!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like he is wearing an e-collar???? Bump for the poor boy with the sad eyes.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Bumping for the sad little boy.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Another bump for Rex.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Bumping up! I pulled my first foster out of Burlington 2 years ago. No fun. Their dogs always get to me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump...lost on page 2


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This shelter is where Rin came from- I can certainly attest there are some great German Shepherds from there.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------

